# Is precipitated Gold from HCL/bleach over 22k?



## Rizingfire (Apr 24, 2012)

I have another question, when you precipitate gold out of chloroauric acid it is 24k right? I had a piece that I tested with a scratch/acid kit and I only had 22k acid and it didn't dissolve it but this assayer supposedly said it wasn't 22k. I sold it as 22k on ebay so idk if the guy is trying to scam me or if the acid test kit wasn't accurate. Not sure if he is trying to scam me. supposedly all the boards the gold came from was 24k, I need to know so I know where to go from here.

I wasn't sure if I had to purify it with AR after or not but the color of the gold was really bright yellow compared to the 14k nugget I had...not sure if my acid test kit was mixed wrong or what but it didn't dissolve when I put the 22k acid on it...


----------



## 4nines (Apr 24, 2012)

Rizingfire said:


> I have another question, when you precipitate gold out of chloroauric acid it is 24k right? I had a piece that I tested with a scratch/acid kit and I only had 22k acid and it didn't dissolve it but this assayer supposedly said it wasn't 22k. I sold it as 22k on ebay so idk if the guy is trying to scam me or if the acid test kit wasn't accurate. Not sure if he is trying to scam me. supposedly all the boards the gold came from was 24k, I need to know so I know where to go from here.
> 
> I wasn't sure if I had to purify it with AR after or not but the color of the gold was really bright yellow compared to the 14k nugget I had...not sure if my acid test kit was mixed wrong or what but it didn't dissolve when I put the 22k acid on it...




your gold should be at least 97-98 percent if not higher


----------



## vegaswinner (Apr 24, 2012)

I recently sold some which had only been processed using hcl-cl and after it was tested was paid out for 9995. I believe your extra purity will come with careful cleaning of the gold powder and perhaps a second refine.


----------



## tek4g63 (Apr 24, 2012)

It all depends on how well you washed your gold powder and if it needed aditional refining. Depending on the source of the gold and the process used to recover the gold, it could have to be refined a second time. Also the method that you used to melt it could have some effect on the quality.

I'm definatly not saying this guy is correct, there are a great deal of scammers out there just waiting to take your money, I'm just trying to let you know that without exact details of what you processed and how you processed it, knowing what karot th gold should have been would just be a guess.

There are plenty of posts on here that can give you the info you need. Just use the search feature.
Take care!


----------



## Geo (Apr 24, 2012)

agreed, it very much depends on your work habits. using clean equipment and with proper washes and rinses you can achieve high quality gold.


----------



## philddreamer (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi Rizingfire!

Also keep in mind that, many "assayers" will tell you that they don't accept refined gold for more than 22k; they will also "assay" your gold & then they'll tell you that is not even 22k. You can't trust them. That's why you must learn to properly refine your gold so you know what karat is your gold when you present it to them, thus preventing any such "assayers" from ripping you off.

Processing your gold thru HCl/Cl will give you .99+ gold IF you follow the proper prrocedures, especially rinsing the powder as recommended by our experts here. Like Vegaswinner also recommended, refine a second time to make sure you get .999+. Also, melting your refined gold in a clean dish is a must in other to keep it pure.

Another way to tell if your gold is above 22k is, when scratching the gold on the test stone, pure gold will roll up instead of "writing" on the stone.

Most likely, the problem is with the "assayer" & not with your procedures or chemicals. 

Take care!

Phil


----------

